

Show HN: The Daily Cramp – A daily reminder to master her monthly cycle - TAGMentor
http://www.thedailycramp.com/

======
TAGMentor
From an article this morning:

"Email newsletters aren't a sexy business but they can literally print money
for the people who start them," Hilley says. After studying other successful
newsletters like Thrillist, he projects The Daily Cramp can generate a
whopping $77 million in advertising sales in just three years. "We're banking
on a viral effect," he says.

Yet even Hilley has doubts. "Will this turn into something that people want to
get every day?" he wonders.

Hilley's response in a comment below the article: "It's just like some jack@ss
Goldman guy to make ridiculous projections like that... pretty soon, him and
his awful Crazy Bear are going to take the entire newsletter world down with
him, just like he did the financials."

------
Roboprog
They need to add multiprocessing: I need to track a wife and two daughters.
Now if you'll excuse me, I must run for my life :-)

~~~
sirraj
I know how you feel. I grew up in a house with 4 older sisters. The way their
moods would change was unexplainable to 10 year old me. Probably why I only
date women post-menopause now...lol

------
justbc
Hmmm, it seems pretty similar to one from a while back
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390147>. Maybe this is an April Fool's
joke though. Anyways I can always tell when my girlfriend's period starts, but
I think her mood change is partly a psychological reaction to the physical
symptoms rather than just a "hormonal rollercoaster" as they're claiming.

------
Roritharr
just signed up, could easily save my life one day.

Think about including an "add another crazy bear" button for people who have
to live with abusive female co-workers, daughters that are plagued by puberty
AND pms, etc... they won't behave differently on their pms just because your
position to them is different.

~~~
TAGMentor
Best comment of all time! We've got an option to "add a partner"... will think
carefully about "adding another crazy bear". Don't want to overwhelm users
with too many emails (but there is probably a nice, simple way to include it
in the 1 email you're already getting). Let me noodle that...

~~~
Roritharr
by god, think about not sending the whole mail with all partners to every
partner that gets the mail too, this could easily lead to more killings than
Natural Born Killers is said to have lead to.

~~~
justbc
#LOLd

------
sirraj
Jason Baptiste loves newsletters but thinks our idea is “just odd”. What do
you think?

------
vnchr
I like the concept a lot, but I won't sign up because of the frequency.

I don't want to think about female menstruation every day.

Once a week--that I could do. Daily? And I start to get grossed out.

~~~
TAGMentor
Hi Israel - yeah, we're going to watch unsubscribe rates and see if 1 a day is
too much.. then we might have to change our name to "The Weekly Cramp". ;)

------
JimEngland
The chart of a woman's mood throughout the month makes sense, but It is
scientifically proven?

~~~
TAGMentor
Hi Jim - thanks for the comment. What's proven is that hormones affect
behavior (to a certain degree). It remains to be seen if there's such a direct
link that you can write content around it to describe each day. But we're
certainly doing our best! ;)

